# Will Glue Work On Wood That Has Had Paint Removed From It?



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

I have some wood panels that are painted with Latex Paint. I will remove the paint. Will either sand the paint off or use a heat gun. After removing the paint I will cut the panels into smaller pieces and face glue these smaller pieces together with wood glue. Will the fact that these glued together pieces were previously painted affect the glue hold strength?
The panel wood is pine or some type of 'white' wood.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Depends on how well you get the latex paint off. Some of the paint is penetrated into the wood and you would have to get below that for the glue to bond.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

There are "glues" that will work on just about any surface.. Epoxy is the first that comes to mind. Some people do not call that a glue, but in my mind anything that holds two surfaces together is a "glue."

As noted above, the most used yellow wood glue will not work.

If you "google" "glue for painted wood" you will find several possibilities.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

George is correct. Glue works by seeping into the pores of the wood and drying with a thin film bond.... more or less. If the pores are sealed by previous coatings/finishes, the glue can't permeate and won't form a good bond. But, epoxy works in a different way, hardening by a chemical action, more or less, so it will adhere to almost any surface. If you can't get down to bare wood, use a good slow setting epoxy.


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

As said above, it depends on how well the old paint is removed. You don't say what the purpose will be for these face glued pieces. I'm assuming that since you are cutting them into "smaller" pieces, they will not be under a lot of stress. I think that your greatest chance for success is to use a paint stripper rather than a heat gun and then sand the surface to be glued with a very coarse grit; perhaps 100 grit. Doing this, I think that most any wood glue will do the job. I suggest that you test two or three methods and see which works the best. If you have problems with the wood glue, you might try using a solvent based contact cement.


----------



## sancho57 (Oct 23, 2011)

JIMMIEM said:


> I have some wood panels that are painted with Latex Paint. I will remove the paint. Will either sand the paint off or use a heat gun. After removing the paint I will cut the panels into smaller pieces and face glue these smaller pieces together with wood glue. Will the fact that these glued together pieces were previously painted affect the glue hold strength?
> The panel wood is pine or some type of 'white' wood.


Yea if you clean the paint off good enough shouldnt be a problem


----------

